# Finding a mortar rake.



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

dom-mas said:


> If you don't want to invest in a trow & Holden type air gun a muffler cutter will work for a job or 2. my old partner bought one for $25 (campbell hausfield)...it didn't last til lunch time, bought another, same thing, the 3rd one lasted 2 days. we were done by then so that was Ok


I've had three different CH chisel guns for years now and they still work fine. Add a whip, keep them clean and oiled and a well worn swept cape is the ticket for lime mortar. 

Make sure the gun has a built in regulator because you'll be using low pressure most of the time. It's also very convenient being able to dial up pressure when you really need to knock something out fast.

I also prefer the pistol grip ergonomics when you're using them all day long.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

dom-mas said:


> If you don't want to invest in a trow & Holden type air gun.......


Ive got two of those and they are fantastic for removing old mortar. I did about a 1000 square ft on a historic wall in a restaurant in downtown Chucktown. Highly recommend, but speedy if you're buying three set ups, not to mention a big compressor.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

stonecutter said:


> Ive got two of those and they are fantastic for removing old mortar. I did about a 1000 square ft on a historic wall in a restaurant in downtown Chucktown. Highly recommend, but speedy if you're buying three set ups, not to mention a big compressor.


Just about any gas compressor can keep up. yes buying 3 guns will set you back but considering they should last your lifetime and your childrens if not your grandchildren it's not a bad investment. Especially if you just buy the gun and they few chisels you need. If you buy the "mortar removal" kit they value their valve at like $50-$100 or something. I can make my own for less than $20. and the quick release they give you doesn't work with most other quick release setups that are commonly found. 

I'm lucky though i suppose. I bought my first one new for carving then bought a few off my cousin for re-pointing. He doesn't do monuments any more so they're going begging anyway

Thinking back, the muffler buster we got wasn't campbell hausfield...it was the house brand at Princess auto that is the equivalent of your harbour freight. It's a cambell hausfield I have now that is just sitting around waiting for a helper to use


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

dom-mas said:


> Just about any gas compressor can keep up. yes buying 3 guns will set you back but considering they should last your lifetime and your childrens if not your grandchildren it's not a bad investment. Especially if you just buy the gun and they few chisels you need. If you buy the "mortar removal" kit they value their valve at like $50-$100 or something. I can make my own for less than $20. and the quick release they give you doesn't work with most other quick release setups that are commonly found.
> 
> I'm lucky though i suppose. I bought my first one new for carving then bought a few off my cousin for re-pointing. He doesn't do monuments any more so they're going begging anyway


Yeah, they sell the Staubli connectors that arent compatible with other connecters. I will say though, they last a LOT longer than anything else Ive tried. The flange on the male end takes the biggest beating, and once you hear air leaking, its all done. 

And, its hard to find lifetimes worth of use from a tool, so it really is a great investment. I recommend ordering chisels a la carte rather the kits. I love the upswept cape and standard cape the best for pointing removal.

The brick in the wall in Charleston was soft handmades from the 19th century, and none of them were damaged using the chisel.


----------



## Fancis Casini (Jan 31, 2013)

fjn said:


> Ah yes,Dasco,some of my absolute favorite chisels were made by them. Fantastic tools,if I ever lost my 2.5" x 12" flat chisel by them I would cry.:laughing:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip,I will track them down.
> ...


I remember that thing in the old man's box.....I in fact took it out of mine recently.I used it a few times but youll find it tiresome. Get some old files [say 1-1/2 BY 8'' and snap off the pointed end then grind the other end at an angle to your desired comfort...the are the cat's meow for doing what you describe or for chiseling joints; or deep toothing etc. I hollow grind them for better results.... I have a pic if your interested,. by the way the side being file material works well in cleaning lime or even hard mud. what we do is start a spot the put the chisel in with the angle into the dug joint then light redundant taps on it forwardly tiling backward to raise it shallow etc. Reverse the chisel and go backwards when the joints get harder. The head mushrooms nicely to make for a natural head.

The tool is goldblat made


----------



## Fancis Casini (Jan 31, 2013)

Fouthgeneration said:


> I have used a Muffler cutter air tool(rivet buster-zip gun) with adapted toothing chisels points. worked okay on wider joints.
> 
> less dust than grinders, more than hand operated, lots faster.
> 
> Pressure washer used very gently?


Re ]I have used a Muffler cutter air tool(rivet buster-zip gun) with adapted toothing chisels points. worked okay on wider joints. 

Yep I've done big buildings with them...have to make the chisel shanks longer though and have spare spring retainers.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Diamond D.;2157050
Dasco said:


> http://dascopro.com/[/url]
> Maybe try calling them tomorrow.
> 
> 
> ...




Struck out at Dasco today by 19 years,the last one they made was in 1995. The lady said,"any tool they sell less than 500 in a year,they drop production on them".


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Fein? an European company produces a reciprocating, counterbalanced? toothed tool to saw out brick in type S and softer mortars...more for replacing brick on remodels than tuck-pointing tho.

Long barrel zip guns will out last the shorter barreled versions, buy quality, it will use less air = more $$$

240Volt air minimum, I pointed while compressor caught up, keep compressor in a clean room.
I'd try a 9" Milwaukee grinder with old school extra-course abrasive wheels if you can rig up some dust control.


----------



## heavyc (Jul 2, 2013)

Arbortech is what we found to be the best. Dust is much less than grinders and once you get the hang of it the units come out unscaved when complete removal is necessary. Nice equipment very tough. Plus if needed it will cut/ remove mortar the entire width and height of a brick without damaging other units.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

heavyc said:


> Arbortech is what we found to be the best. Dust is much less than grinders and once you get the hang of it the units come out unscaved when complete removal is necessary. Nice equipment very tough. Plus if needed it will cut/ remove mortar the entire width and height of a brick without damaging other units.





I agree,I have a few of them,while they are relatively dust free I was hoping to be as low key as possible. Very confined space and was wanting to not have to listen to the racket of electric or air power tools. The mortar would come out quite easily I think with just a smidgen of elbow grease.


----------



## heavyc (Jul 2, 2013)

I'd lean towards hiring a few unemployed fellas that hang on the corner. Give them the rake and stand back. Ain't like they could mess anything up. Plus you could pay them with several different means of their choosing. Keeping labor cost down and save your elbow grease for the technical situations.


----------



## 2low4nh (Dec 12, 2010)

have you looked in to pointing routers? I have nevr seen one to buy butwatched several videos on them. they are shielded bits with a vacuum attachment on the head. "almost" dustless.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Trying to get the mortar rake I wanted was a bit too cumbersome,ended up settling for this mortar knife. Works nicely,a tad louder than the rake.



http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-HS1401-...&qid=1423067605&sr=1-5&keywords=mortar+chisel


----------



## wazez (Oct 25, 2008)

fjn said:


> Trying to get the mortar rake I wanted was a bit too cumbersome,ended up settling for this mortar knife. Works nicely,a tad louder than the rake.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-HS1401-...&qid=1423067605&sr=1-5&keywords=mortar+chisel


I've been looking at those. Do they take the place of grinders?


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Weird, never heard it called a knife before. Looks like a typical plugging chisel to me, except for the blunt tip...can't remember if a cape chisel is the same or slightly different, I know a swept chisel is the same but rounded rather than angled


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

wazez said:


> I've been looking at those. Do they take the place of grinders?


With a hard mortar you would typically cut the centre of the joint with a grinder and follow up with that chisel to remove the bulk. On a soft lime joint you'd just use that "knife"


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

wazez;2415386 Do they take the place of grinders?[/QUOTE said:


> For me with soft lime mortar it does.On opc mortar I would say,no way.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

dom-mas said:


> Weird, never heard it called a knife before. Looks like a typical plugging chisel to me, except for the blunt tip...can't remember if a cape chisel is the same or slightly different, I know a swept chisel is the same but rounded rather than angled





I have played with the idea to cut a groove in the blade to in essence create an English plugging chisel . I like them,the groove provides a path for the freed mortar to "get out of the way".


----------

